# Glock 17 for $400



## xl_The_Jackal_lx (Aug 1, 2007)

A friend of mine is willing to part with his modified Glock 17 (3rd gen I believe). This thing is practically brand new, and he has put around $50 worth of modifications on it -- he installed a steel slide spring and a couple other small mods, I can't remember exactly what he did. He's asking for $400 for it and a box of ammo, although it only comes with one magazine. Is this a worthy price? I am making no final decisions on purchasing it until I try some other guns and look around, but I figured I'd at least ask about the price here on the forums to get some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not crazy about modifying guns, but $400 for a 3rd Gen Glock 17 is a very fair price unless it's beat up.


----------



## xl_The_Jackal_lx (Aug 1, 2007)

The thing is basically new, I think he said he put 100 into it at the range once and that's all its been fired. It's definitely not heavily modified, either, and he kept the original parts anyway (slide spring and slide release, I think that's all he replaced). I think if I decide I want a G17 I'll snatch this up, just wanted to verify that it was a good price. Thanks!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Great price but the only mods I make on the glocks is changing the pound connector to 3.5 along with firing pin and springs. I like the stock sights and night sights.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Buy it if it's in good shape. :smt023 You won't be disapointed.


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

xl_The_Jackal_lx said:


> A friend of mine is willing to part with his modified Glock 17 (3rd gen I believe). This thing is practically brand new, and he has put around $50 worth of modifications on it -- he installed a steel slide spring and a couple other small mods, I can't remember exactly what he did. He's asking for $400 for it and a box of ammo, although it only comes with one magazine. Is this a worthy price? I am making no final decisions on purchasing it until I try some other guns and look around, but I figured I'd at least ask about the price here on the forums to get some opinions. Thanks!


SNAP IT UP! :smt1099


----------



## xl_The_Jackal_lx (Aug 1, 2007)

I went ahead and snagged it. Can't wait to take it to the range!


----------

